# TTS stage 1



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

Are there any reliability issues with going stage one remap, exhaust and filter?

Roy


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

impossible to give an indisputable answer, too many factors involved (tuning level, engine mileage& internals condition, driving style etc).
for sure the engine/trans/gearbox will be potentially more stressed (=more wear), but it doesn't mean automatically your engine will blow… I mean, your engine can break even from stock if you trash your car, or giving poor maintenance, cold abusing etc..
just as a reference I did 20.000 km with stage 2 on mine, and the engine runs like a clock…


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

What power did you make with stage 2 ?

Roy


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I have never bench tested it... Unitronic advertise 397, I think around 375/380 realistically speaking; Uni, Revo and the like give always optimistic values… the feeling difference with stage 1-98 ron is not drastic, but surely noticeable


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. 
I'll make a start with stage1 for the moment and see how it goes. I'm not dissapointed really but you know how it is. I've always tuned things, it's more a compultion than a neccessity.
I
Roy


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Just my 5ct, save a little bit more and go for a stage 2. My experience with previous cars is indeed what you are saying its not disappointing but you always want more.If you already are getting it mapped for a stage 1, replace your downpipe/catalyst converter for a sport one that will or will not (own choose) pass MOT. I'm running 410HP/540nm with that setup and puts a smile on my face every time I drive it. Of course you can get higher numbers with a bigger turbo and forged block etc... but that will cost you a lot more.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

snurdf said:


> Are there any reliability issues with going stage one remap, exhaust and filter?
> 
> Roy


Not really assuming it is mapped properly by a well known tuner and the car is in good shape. However, if you are tuning then you have to accept there is some risk. 

You sound as though you like modifying cars, so have a think of where you want to be. Going through each stage can be expensive...

Stage one is designed for a completely standard car. It's worth changing the TIP / Intake though for an additional 8-12 bhp gain.

Stage two whilst advertised as only needing a downpipe, my own opinion is that I would really advise intercooler upgrade as a minimum. It's all very well having a car that makes nice power figures, but if it cannot sustain that figure then its nothing more than pub BS. 

Of course if you do the downpipe and intercooler ... then you don't need a great deal for Stage three...


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

MrOCD said:


> Not really assuming it is mapped properly by a well known tuner and the car is in good shape. However, if you are tuning then you have to accept there is some risk.
> 
> You sound as though you like modifying cars, so have a think of where you want to be. Going through each stage can be expensive...
> 
> ...


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I was thinking intercooler already but I wasnt thinking down pipes 'cause I didn't really want it to get too loud.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

snurdf said:


> I was thinking intercooler already but I wasnt thinking down pipes 'cause I didn't really want it to get too loud.


Installing DP doesn’t necessarily make it loud … mines quieter than double de-res of standard system.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

downpipe is mandatory, for stage 2



snurdf said:


> I was thinking intercooler already but I wasnt thinking down pipes 'cause I didn't really want it to get too loud.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

Looka like I'm going the whole shebang then. The only question now is which system. I might get Pipe Worx to make me one. They're not far from me and they've done some superb work for me in the past. If you guys have any opinions let me know. I know it's been thrashed a bit but everyone likes an exhaust thread


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would go (and I went) for Milltek, being you UK based


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> I would go (and I went) for Milltek, being you UK based


Agreed.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> I would go (and I went) for Milltek, being you UK based


+1 here, also having Milltek downpipe.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I've not heard anything bad about Milltek so I recon that's what I'll get.

Roy


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I've got it booked in with ADS in Preston for a Milltek cat back with black tips and a stage one tune. I'm also going to try an APR PEX intake system. I'll post an update soon as it's done. It will be hopefully one day next week if the Milltek arrives.
It's a white TTS black edition so the black tips should go nice with it.

Roy


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

snurdf said:


> I've got it booked in with ADS in Preston for a Milltek cat back with black tips and a stage one tune. I'm also going to try an APR PEX intake system. I'll post an update soon as it's done. It will be hopefully one day next week if the Milltek arrives.
> It's a white TTS black edition so the black tips should go nice with it.
> 
> Roy


ADS? Never heard of them (I’m local too!) … Be cautious. As that’s just a generic flash remap. 

Best tuner in NW for EA888 engine is Unicorn Developments IMHO. Based in Stockport.


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

ADS are a good bunch of guys and very knowledgeable with VAG stuff. If it was me I would have taken the car to Rick at Unicorn in Stockport as I have had both my cars mapped by him, but I am sure ADS will look after you. 
Is the car manual or DSG, I believe mapped manual cars with this engine can have issues with clutch slip.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

It's manual. I'll cross my fingers about the clutch but if needed I can get an uprated one put in.

Roy


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I started yesterday with the apr pex filter. This turned out to be not too loud and I was surprised to feel a little bit more umf.
It’s booked in next Wednesday for the milltek cat back and the stage one tune. I’ll update again with my findings.

Roy


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

personally, I don't like exposed filters, I prefer to have them boxed so that it can breath fresher and quieter air...but as said, it's just a personal thinking


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

When the bonnet is shut it becomes pretty much boxed in and the bottom edge of the casing lines up pretty snug where the air was channeled into the original air box. I'll see how it goes for a while anyway.

Roy


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

Just picked it up from ADS in Preston. Milltek with black tips, you’d hardly know it wasn’t standard. The sound is lovely and deep, not too rowdy. The stage one tune is fantastic. Totally transforms the car, it flies. They put on the APR turbo elbow and they happened to have a Samco intake hose that had been lying around for free. The car is just superb now 👍🏻


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

well done! didn't remapped TCU too?


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

It's manual.

Roy


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

That looks great. What were the before / after power figures?


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

It’s 350 now but not sure what before. They’re supposed to be 310 but probably aren’t in reality. It’s a low torque map in case the clutch can’t take it.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

snurdf said:


> It’s 350 now but not sure what before. They’re supposed to be 310 but probably aren’t in reality. It’s a low torque map in case the clutch can’t take it.


Did you get a dyno chart?


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I forgot to grab that but I'm bobbing back in tu pick up the old exhaust so I'll grab it.


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice mate, did you also replaced the cat or as you stated in a previous post only cat-back? 
Realy love the black tips with your black and white car!


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

Just cat back. It’s sounds great with the intake as well. I couldn’t go back to standard now 😁


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you have a sound clip of it?

I'm after a cat back but don't want raspy or loud, just deeper.


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

I've not got a sound clip but it is deep and not very loud.

Roy


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

Sort of an update. ADS claim with their stage1 remap it takes it up to 350 hp. Then add the cat back and the breathing mods, I was thinking it should be good for about 370 ish.
Anyway a mate of mine took it out on wednesday and said it was quicker than his M2 which are 265. So hopefully this will give people an idea of how quick their car will be at stage1.
I was rather pleased with his report

Roy


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

snurdf said:


> Just picked it up from ADS in Preston. Milltek with black tips, you’d hardly know it wasn’t standard. The sound is lovely and deep, not too rowdy. The stage one tune is fantastic. Totally transforms the car, it flies. They put on the APR turbo elbow and they happened to have a Samco intake hose that had been lying around for free. The car is just superb now 👍🏻


i also have a TTS 2016 yr of manufacture. Is the Milltek plug and play or do U need to cut the exhaust when fitting? Tqvm


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

The one I got connects to the original front part of the exhaust. Just check before ordering.

Roy


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

Update. Had a gearbox problem so it was an oppertunity to put in a Sachs high performance clutch and flywheel. Also put in some RS6 plugs which apparently handle the heat better in anticipation of going stage 2. 
Got the stage 1 map altered to a high torque map today. Wow, the car is very fast now. The difference from the low torque map is major, it pulls like a train. It feels probably as fast as my M4 did.


----------



## dougaberdeen (5 mo ago)

Have u got any dyno charts which show before and after runs? Always interesting to see the shape of the graphs


----------



## snurdf (Oct 25, 2020)

Unfortunately not but it doesn't really matter much. The difference from standard to what it's running now is fantastic, I'll probably leave it as it is now.


----------



## dougaberdeen (5 mo ago)

No worries, main thing is that you are enjoying the new tune


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

dougaberdeen said:


> No worries, main thing is that you are enjoying the new tune


Have you had yours mapped? If so who did it? I am also in the granite city.

Denso


----------



## dougaberdeen (5 mo ago)

Denso said:


> Have you had yours mapped? If so who did it? I am also in the granite city.
> 
> Denso


Hi, haven’t had it remapped no, I will in a year or so at the same time as hopefully a gearbox mod if it can be done

when I do will be driving down to unicorn motor development as any graph I have ever seen on the vag 2.0 IS38 looks super smooth


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

Mine was done by DH automotive in Falkirk and well happy with it at stage 2+

Denso


----------



## dougaberdeen (5 mo ago)

Do they do their own custom maps?

Did you get the gearbox mapped as well?


----------



## Denso (10 mo ago)

I believe so on both counts, give them a call to discuss when the time is right for you. Their rolling road is called the dream breaker as many a tuned car has shown to give lower numbers than thought.

Been running mine with no issues since it was done and the car has been on the Cannonbawz NC500 and a few other big events. It will be doing the Cannonbawz run on Sunday.

Denso


----------

